# best doser less grinders. pros and cons



## cappuccino crackers (Mar 12, 2014)

looking at getting a grinder prob second hand, leaning towARDS A DOSERLESS any one recommend a one that would suit a newbie,


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

Crackers - You appear to be asking the same question in multiple threads. You will get a better response if you try and stick to one thread.


----------



## cappuccino crackers (Mar 12, 2014)

wasnt intentional ive done it a couple times. srry. just nt sure which thread is the right one. do i go in a grinder forum a manufacturers forum general forum so many to chose aand all have a connection to my question?


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Hello Cappuccino what's your budget for the grinder? A used one WOULD GIVE you more for your money


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

Yeah budget is essential to know, in order to make a recommendation, but basically for under £300 it's pretty much a case of a doserless Rocky, MC2 or Eureka Mignon, new or second hand or get lucky on ebay with something like a Brasilia RR55-OD. There is a vague chance I may be selling mine in 3-4 weeks time depending on what I can come up with as an upgrade rather than a side grade, but as ever decent on demand grinders are usually expensive even used ones. I would suggest you contact Coffeechap and see if he has anything suitable. Remember that it's worth following the mantra of buy once, cry once and not cheaping out on what is the most important machine in the coffee making process.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Good advice from Charlie.

I do understand if you have a budget then it can limit your options. Used grinders is a great option as if you decide to sell you can get about the same price (minus a few of quid) when you sell it.

My 2p's worth I think used grinders are in the approx price brackets

for under £90 a used MC2 GRINDER

£120-£140 a used Rocky Doserless

£200-£250 Used Eureka Mignon, Mazzer Mini


----------



## charris (Feb 17, 2014)

I am also thinking about this. I think I have decided on the Vario which is a bit more expensive than the above but my thinking is that I can use it for espresso for a few years







? - while using manuals for other brews - and then upgrade to one of the big espresso grinders and change the burrs in the Vario and use it for the other brew methods. I think the Vario is one of the few electric grinders at under £500 that has the option of changing burrs and hence be used for almost all brew methods?


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

Varios have mixed reviews both here and in the USA some people love them some people have had really bad experiences and hate them, for me you are far better off buying a used ex commercial grade grinder for the cost of a new vario and you won't need to upgrade your grinder for quite a while then. My advice is never go for something you know in your heart isn't really what you want because sooner or later you're going to have to scratch that itch and buy what you really want, please don't buy a Vario thinking that it will actually work for both espresso and brewed as many many people have tried this and had a lot of difficulties when they change settings between espresso and coarse. A lot of people rate the Baratza Maestro for brewed and if you keep your eyes open you should be able to grab one of those for under £100 used.


----------



## cappuccino crackers (Mar 12, 2014)

your dead right, ive seen a cheap rocky doser. but think i will want a doserless in a few months, my head is in bits, i think for me a new mignon in black or red would be tops buty at mo cant afford.


----------

